# PDI: Night of Champions Official Results



## Deeznuts (Sep 18, 2006)

> The top 6 were -
> *1 st Lee Priest who received $20,000,*
> 2 nd Andreas Frey, $12,000,
> 3 rd Sami El Haddad $8,000,
> ...



These are the top 6 from this weekend's Night of Champions. Lots more competitors, but I doubt any names in the top 6 are really recognizable. From what i've read the show, overall, was somewhat of a success. 

Both and Lee and Valentine are IFBB competitors. We'll see what happens next after they've compted in another organization. Lee is set to compete in the Mr. Olympia on October 30th. 

I smell a trouble...


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

Good for Lee.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

Night of Champions?  that is usually in March, in NYC.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr. D owns the NOC name. He used it for PDI.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought Vince Taylor was supposed to do this show?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Mr. D owns the NOC name. He used it for PDI.



Okay, next questions:

Who is Mr. D?  What is PDI?


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 18, 2006)

Vince Taylor backed out. He was never signed as a PDI athlete.

PDI is a pro organization setup for direct competition with the IFBB by Wayne DeMilla (ex IFBB chairmain). They're supposed to get rid of everything competitors hate about the sport and bring back everything everyone loves. Things are looking a bit glim at the moment. I believe they were hoping for more crossovers from the IFBB. There was chatter and gossip about other members making the switch, but it didn't occur.

The NOC (which is owned by Wayne and is now a PDI contest) was their first show.

Who knows where things will happen from here. Priest has blatantly disregarded the IFBB's mandate by competing in another organization so we shall see if he's even ALLOWED to compete in the Olympia. Even more interestingly, if he'll be placed correctly if he's allowed to compete.

Time will also tell if the PDI will get things together, recruit more athletes, and hold another contest.

If anyone would like, I could try to scrape up some pictures to post on here.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

well, it doesn't look good judging by the prize money they got!  that sucked!


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 18, 2006)

That's actually comparable and even better than most IFBB contests. Aside from the Arnold Classic and Mr. Olympia, I can't think of any shows that broke the 20K mark.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh really?  I know the arnold and the Olympia have a big pay day.

I though the NOC was up there as well.  I guess not?


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 18, 2006)

Exactly. It was supposed to blow away the pay day for the average IFBB contest. Things didn't go exactly as planned. Still, in competitive bodybuilding, 20,000 is a lot.

I think Shawn Ray's show (IFBB) the Colorado Pro hit 20K this year and everyone made a HUGE deal out of that LOL

The AC is around 100,000 and I want to say the O is around 200K. Not positive though.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 18, 2006)

post pics


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2006)

It was a good show.  We were sponsors, and I was on stage and handed out the fourth place medal and check.  Pretty cool.  Lee looked great.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> It was a good show.  We were sponsors, and I was on stage and handed out the fourth place medal and check.  Pretty cool.  Lee looked great.



Was it at the same theater that the IFBB Night of Champions used to be at?  the one in mid-town, like around 48th st?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2006)

That's the one.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

Great!  that is awesome that you guys were sponsers.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, it was a cool show.  Lee was in a different class then anyone else though.  And Wayne was very hospitable.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

So, does this mean you guys are done with IFBB shows, like the Olympia and The Arnold?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2006)

Not at all.  We were the title sponsors of the Europa Supershow.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 18, 2006)

Think that PDI will make it?


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 19, 2006)

Doubtful unless more IFBB competitors jump ship. As Twin Peak said, Lee was simply leaps and bounds ahead of the other competitors. He took the show with ease. Wondering what happens to organizations that compete with the IFBB? Check out the WBF!

As much as I would like for bodybuilders compete in a wide variety of contests and organizations, this is just not the case.

I am doing course work right now, but I will message a buddy who took pics and get permission to post them later this afternoon.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd like to see PDI succeed. I hope more IFBB guys will make the jump.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Think that PDI will make it?



doubtful IMO.


----------



## curt_james (Sep 20, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> Exactly. It was supposed to blow away the pay day for the average IFBB contest. Things didn't go exactly as planned. Still, in competitive bodybuilding, 20,000 is a lot.
> 
> I think Shawn Ray's show (IFBB) the Colorado Pro hit 20K this year and everyone made a HUGE deal out of that LOL
> 
> The AC is around 100,000 and I want to say the O is around 200K. Not positive though.


 
Mr. Olympia will earn a $155,000 paycheck this year. 

"The total prize money for the Mr. Olympia contest has increased from $480,000 to $546,000 this year. The money from the Challenge Round - which will not be included this year - and last year's Wildcard Showdown, $60,000 in total, will be distributed among all the athletes. First place: $155,000. Second: $90,000. Third: 60,000. Fourth: $48,000. Fifth: $38,000. Sixth: $30,000. Seventh: $18,000. Eighth: $17,000. Ninth: $16,000. Tenth: $14,000. Eleventh and lower: $4,000 each." From: 

http://www.getbig.com/news/2006-03/060719olympia.htm


----------



## curt_james (Sep 20, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> *snip *
> 
> PDI is a pro organization setup for direct competition with the IFBB by Wayne DeMilla (ex IFBB chairmain).
> 
> *snip*


 
Wayne DeMilia was much more diplomatic in his characterization of PDI. In at least one interview he stated that he's not trying to compete with IFBB competitions or he'd schedule PDI contests on the same night as IFBB contests. DeMilia - at least _publically_ - has stated that PDI is not competing with the IFBB: 

"No. We are doing our own thing. I am not versus anybody. I am not against anybody. We are running our own events. If I was against somebody, I would put my event on the same day as their event. I am not doing that. That is like the old days. I remember in 1973, Dan Lurie had his own organization, WBBG, and they ran Mr. Olympus, and the IFBB at the Mr. Olympia, and they ran the show on the same day. And as a fan, I had a dilemma. There were things in both shows that I wanted to see, and I couldn't go to both shows. Dan Laurie, in his show, had Sergio Olivia competing against Frank Zane, and as a special guest, he had Steve Reeves. At the Mr. Olympia, there was Arnold, Franco, and Serge Nubret. And I wanted to see all of these guys. And I was upset as a fan. And I couldn't understand why they put these shows on the same day." From: 

http://www.getbig.com/iview/demilia060413.htm


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 20, 2006)

curt_james said:


> Wayne DeMilia was much more diplomatic in his characterization of PDI. In at least one interview he stated that he's not trying to compete with IFBB competitions or he'd schedule PDI contests on the same night as IFBB contests. DeMilia - at least _publically_ - has stated that PDI is not competing with the IFBB:
> 
> "No. We are doing our own thing. I am not versus anybody. I am not against anybody. We are running our own events. If I was against somebody, I would put my event on the same day as their event. I am not doing that. That is like the old days. I remember in 1973, Dan Lurie had his own organization, WBBG, and they ran Mr. Olympus, and the IFBB at the Mr. Olympia, and they ran the show on the same day. And as a fan, I had a dilemma. There were things in both shows that I wanted to see, and I couldn't go to both shows. Dan Laurie, in his show, had Sergio Olivia competing against Frank Zane, and as a special guest, he had Steve Reeves. At the Mr. Olympia, there was Arnold, Franco, and Serge Nubret. And I wanted to see all of these guys. And I was upset as a fan. And I couldn't understand why they put these shows on the same day." From:
> 
> http://www.getbig.com/iview/demilia060413.htm



The competition isn't intentional, and of course DeMilla is trying to be diplomatic, the more people that think he's a nice guy and jump on the "PDI" bandwagon the better for him. Whether or not he wants to see competition created is completely irrelevant, when you take on the big dog by DIRECTLY organizing and directing another federation in the same industry, competition creates itself.

I'm not sitting here completely flaming DeMilla's ideas and PDI, I just know for a fact that the IFBB doesn't take matters such as this too lightly.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 20, 2006)

curt_james said:


> Mr. Olympia will earn a $155,000 paycheck this year.
> 
> "The total prize money for the Mr. Olympia contest has increased from $480,000 to $546,000 this year. The money from the Challenge Round - which will not be included this year - and last year's Wildcard Showdown, $60,000 in total, will be distributed among all the athletes. First place: $155,000. Second: $90,000. Third: 60,000. Fourth: $48,000. Fifth: $38,000. Sixth: $30,000. Seventh: $18,000. Eighth: $17,000. Ninth: $16,000. Tenth: $14,000. Eleventh and lower: $4,000 each." From:
> 
> http://www.getbig.com/news/2006-03/060719olympia.htm




Thanks for the quote. Was too lazy to google it myself and decided to give a rough estimate. The lower prize money further proves the point I was trying to make at that point in time I believe.


----------



## curt_james (Sep 20, 2006)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> I'm not sitting here completely flaming DeMilla's ideas and PDI, I just know for a fact that the IFBB doesn't take matters such as this too lightly.


 
No argument there, Deez. 

I'm sure the IFBB wants to be the only game in town. As to myself, I've attended IFBB, NABBA UK, and NABBA USA competitions and have enjoyed all of them. Bring on PDI!


----------



## curt_james (Sep 20, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> Thanks for the quote. Was too lazy to google it myself and decided to give a rough estimate. The lower prize money further proves the point I was trying to make at that point in time I believe.


 
I actually remembered that number from reading it somewhere. Bought the most recent Flex, MMI, and, yeah, M&F (can you say geek?) and that's probably where I saw it. I did Google, though, to verify the number. And, hey, if I helped you prove a point that's okay by me.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 21, 2006)

In response to this, Lee Priest has been officially suspended from the IFBB as of yesterday.

He will attend a hearing on October 7th. Until then, at least, his suspension will remain intact. So no Olympia for Lee


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> In response to this, Lee Priest has been officially suspended from the IFBB as of yesterday.
> 
> He will attend a hearing on October 7th. Until then, at least, his suspension will remain intact. So no Olympia for Lee



GAY!


----------



## truebbfan (Sep 25, 2006)

curious how many people attended this show? 

as for lee being suspended, its a complete joke, that bodybuilders are not allowed to make a living outside the IFBB. 

someday this will all change.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 25, 2006)

Apparently the house was packed.


----------



## pumpiniron78 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Did PDI fold????*

There has been no news at all about PDI since their 2 shows last fall. Interesting is that Demilia promised at least 6 shows in 2006 and delivered only 2. Looks like another WBF to me. Is Vince McMahon advising Wayne on this?


----------

